# Are stairs bad for dogs hips?



## FjD

I live in an apartment in the third floor, and I was wandering if going up and down the stairs could be bad for my 8 month old GSD's future hip health.

I talked about this to my vet, and she said that if it was possible for me to carry her up the stairs till she was fully grown would be better, since her bones would be stronger. I did what she told me till now ( she is 8 months ), and I can't do it any more, since my lower back is completely gone. My Doctor told me to stop carrying heavy objects ( my dog ) for some time, and right now I am doing therapy for the lower, so I can't carry her up the stairs any more. 

I would really appreciate any help or advice you guys could give me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freddy

A healthy dog should have no issues with stairs as long as they are not jumping from the top. Exercise in general is the best way to strenthen and condition your dog and minimize the chance for injuries. 

I'm curious why the vet told you to carry her. Is there a history or possibility of hip problems?


----------



## martemchik

No, they don't matter. It's a myth. If your dog has HD or is genetically predisposed to HD, then the stairs might make the HD show up faster. If the dog doesn't have HD, then the stairs won't make any difference.


----------



## FjD

Freddy said:


> A healthy dog should have no issues with stairs as long as they are not jumping from the top. Exercise in general is the best way to strenthen and condition your dog and minimize the chance for injuries.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I'm curious why the vet told you to carry her. Is there a history or possibility of hip problems?


Nope there is no history of hip problems. She said it was better for her to be stronger and then I could let her climb stairs




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FjD

martemchik said:


> No, they don't matter. It's a myth. If your dog has HD or is genetically predisposed to HD, then the stairs might make the HD show up faster. If the dog doesn't have HD, then the stairs won't make any difference.


Thanks a lot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freddy

Personally, I think tile and hardwood floors are harder on a dog's hips than stairs, especially if you have a dog that races to the front door when the doorbell rings or if you have multiple dogs that chase each other, sliding around the corners. I would not be concerned about stairs at all. I have 15 stairs going to my 2nd floor, and 17 down to the basement when I let mine out to do their business. Never any issues in 19 years, and I let them go up and down as soon as they are able. 

I wonder if the vet has heard about GSDs going over a 1 meter jump or 2 meter wall.


----------



## FjD

Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

